# Decent barbers in Abu Dhabi



## paulieg6

Hi, 

New here, first post - sorry if this has been done to death!

Does anybody know of a decent male barber shop in Abu Dhabi that they could recommend? A good level of English a large bonus!

Thanks!


----------



## Deefor

Salon rather than Barbers - Man Age Spa in Marina Mall


----------

